# North Central Indiana St. Joseph Co.



## jef46614 (Apr 15, 2013)

Getting lots of rain today. Going out this weekend. Fingers crossed.
Anybody else from this area? Been out yet? Finds?


----------



## fasteddy (Apr 21, 2016)

I live Marshall St.joe county line started finding blacks n Gray's last week not alot but they r popping friend has found alot by new Carlisle


----------



## jef46614 (Apr 15, 2013)

SWEET! I'll take anything i can get.


----------



## fasteddy (Apr 21, 2016)

Potato Creek is a good place to go


----------



## jef46614 (Apr 15, 2013)

Been there. it gets picked over quick.


----------



## hoosierhunter33 (Apr 22, 2016)

Found these plus about 20 others in Mishawaka just north of US 20 bypass. It seems as if the rain last night/today kicked the season into high gear. Happy hunting! //s31.postimg.org/lj2nzpk8n/image.jpg]//s31.postimg.org/lj2nzpk8n/image.jpg][/url][/url]


----------

